
Hangout: Becoming a freelance developer - adamloving
A few weeks back I sent a survey to my developer friends (results below). I was surprised at how many are interested in learning how to become a freelancer. So, I asked 4 friends who are already freelancing if they&#x27;d join a Google hangout and share the story of how they got started. The hangout will be this Wednesday at Noon PDT.
Please join us to learn how each of us got started freelancing.<p>RSVP to the hangout here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plus.google.com&#x2F;u&#x2F;0&#x2F;events&#x2F;cdkkq1uei70k87ohiaq07sd4o7o?authkey=COmw4ImAtf-a2QE<p>Survey Results
I had 17 respondents to my original survey (here is the survey if you’d like to take it: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;LTAqtJcitT).<p>What do you DISLIKE about your current job as a developer? (multiple choice)<p>* 44% said &quot;not enough actual coding.&quot; Other popular responses were &quot;work is boring,&quot; or otherwise inefficient.<p>What do you want more of? (multiple choice)<p>* 75% said &quot;freedom to work only part of the  year&quot;
* 56% said they want more interesting problems.
* 44% said they want more money<p>If you are NOT a freelancer now, why not? (multiple choice)<p>* 67% I like the security of a regular paycheck &amp; 401K
* 42% I need the health benefits for me or my family<p>The surprising one was...<p>If someone made it EASY for you, would you work as a freelance web developer?<p>* 73% probably, yes
* 27% probably not<p>Admittedly this question was not well phrased since a handful of the respondents are already freelancers or contractors. But still, this is a surprising percentage!
======
eibrahim
I freelanced for several years then went back to a "regular" job for 3 years
and couldn't take it so I am back freelancing for almost 2 years now. It's the
best thing ever.

I got very lucky and found a great opportunity that lets me have the benefits
of a full-time job and the freedom of freelancing. Basically, 40+ hours a
week, steady work, 1099 setup, no benefits and the best part is that it is
100% remote. I don't have to worry about finding work since I always have
work. The drawback is obviously I don't have any benefits so you have to pay
for all that out of pocket - but if you do the math, it ends up being the same
thing with the freedom of being 100% remote.

A few months ago, I decided to use my contacts to setup a consultancy and have
5 people billing now - if you are a developer and want 100% remote and steady
work, you can reach me at eibrahim at gmail or you can fill out the online
application at [https://devcamp.wufoo.com/forms/fullstack-developer-
netnode/](https://devcamp.wufoo.com/forms/fullstack-developer-netnode/) \-
there is no gurantee I can place you right away but I have a ton of work
coming my way all the time. It's mostly full-stack dev work but lately I have
been getting more and more mobile opportunities.

ps: right now this is for developers in the USA and Canada only but
occasionally I get clients/opportunities that don't care about the geography.

~~~
theunixbeard
What kind of markups are you getting on the people you are billing? I noticed
in the wufoo form the rates are pretty low:

What hourly rates would you consider *

$30 to $40

$40 to $50

$50 to $60

> $60 (this position is not for you)

------
meraku
I was a freelancer for nearly 6 years, but eventually got tired of the
inconsistent income and the type of work I was doing also got boring, as well
as time and energy spent dealing with issues like invoices, taxes,
accountants, etc.

One of the things I also missed was being part of a development team, where I
could learn from others and work on projects that would be difficult for me to
take on alone. Being a freelancer for so long, I also found my skills
stagnating, and it was hard to try and pick up new skills when working on new
projects that always had aggressive deadlines.

Fortunately, health insurance wasn't a problem at the time as it was available
through my wife's job, but being older now and with a growing family, it's
definitely something that is a much more important factor.

I've been in a regular job for just over 3 years now, and it's had both good
sides and bad. Although being a freelance developer is not something that I
particularly miss, I do want to be the master of my own destiny. For that
reason, I can't see myself remaining an employee for the long term, though I'm
not sure whether that will mean returning to freelancing or something else.

------
Radim
"44% said Not enough actual coding" and "75% said Freedom to work only part of
the year"

...these guys would be disappointed with freelancing :-)

First one is obvious (so many ancillary tasks and worries when freelancing).
Second one sounds good... in theory.

~~~
adamloving
Ha, you're right - I didn't notice the contradiction. I guess we'd all like to
work on absolutely fascinating stuff for about 4 hours a day.

~~~
jessaustin
That would probably be a better use of human abilities.

~~~
justizin
Right! And the rest of the work, like talking to the client, we can build
robots for!

------
jlarocco
I like the idea of doing freelance work, but I've always had the impression
the jobs were all web development, not very interesting, or required extreme
specialization.

Is there a big market for freelance C++ work?

~~~
dudul
Agree. I also would like to start freelancing, but all the ads that I see are
for web stuff involving Ruby/Rails or Javascript frameworks. Nothing involving
back end work.

~~~
meat_fist
I hope I'm not being nitpicky, but Rails is a back-end framework, and (most
likely) some of the Javascript frameworks you're talking about are also back-
end frameworks.

------
Radim
Yes, there is plenty of backend freelancing work too (such as data
science/machine learning, as in my case).

Slides from my talk at this year's Berlin Buzzwords on this topic:

 _" So you want to be a data science consultant (or hire one)? 10 things you
should know."_

[https://berlinbuzzwords.de/session/so-you-want-be-data-
scien...](https://berlinbuzzwords.de/session/so-you-want-be-data-science-
consultant-or-hire-one-10-things-you-should-know)

Will join the hangout if I can :-)

~~~
zo1
Is there a video online for the talk you gave? Some basic searches didn't
yield anything but your slides.

------
dejv
I became freelancer 8 years ago, while being product manager of successful
antispyware software, leading quite a big team spread over three continents.
It was nice job, but I find myself to wake up at 5am, code for few hours, then
go to work, hate to deal with politics, get back home and code for few more
hours.

Then one day I found ad on job board: "Looking for programmer", there was
nothing else than this, no description, just header and phone number. So I
just ring the phone and the rest is history.

This was my first client and I still working with them today. It is old rusty
Delphi 5 codebase. There is nothing fancy about this gig, but it is ongoing
thing, the client pay on time and don't demand much. You find to appreciate
jobs like this once you become freelancers and will want to stick with this
profession for decades.

~~~
adamloving
Thanks for sharing your story. While I dislike doing little bits of work
(couple hours here and there), it's great when the work finds you, and you're
on good working terms. A couple of times, I've had a M-W-F setup (on site with
a client 3 days a week) - for me that is perfection.

~~~
dejv
Well, I went full-time shortly after that and been freelancer ever since.

------
andretti1977
I went freelance 5 years ago and that was one of the best choices of my life!
A lot of coding, a lot of client management, a lot of things, but i wouldn't
go back! It gives me the freedom to usually work remotely and that is a great
win!

A lot of people will share advices on how to get jobs and how to manage life
as a freelance, so i will suggest a different thing: it may be hard to work
remotely and alone, so try to know some other freelance so you can have at
least a skype call with them daily!

One of my best friend is a freelance web designer and this helped a lot!

This is me:
[https://it.linkedin.com/in/albertoplebani](https://it.linkedin.com/in/albertoplebani)

------
t0mk
I went freelance in the beginning of the year. I like it so far. I like to be
in control of my commitment to projects. That was tough to keep when I had
permanent jobs.

I found a customer via contacts in my last job. What also helped a lot is that
I did talk on some meetups in my area. I will try to join the hangout though
it's 10 PM here in EEST.

'tis me
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/t0mk88](https://www.linkedin.com/in/t0mk88)

I really dislike corporate culture and I'm glad to help anyone who wants to
quit it. Feel free to ask me about stuff.

~~~
adamloving
Thanks @t0mk! I've noticed that devs who've had to be "in control of their
commitments" do a much better job planning, estimating, and setting realistic
expectations.

------
thumbtackthief
Will there be a recording of this somewhere? Would love to watch it but not
available at this time.

In other news, I'm desperately trying to find some part-time freelance work.
I'm a Python/Django dev with 4 years experience that leans a little more
heavily on front-end. Ideally would like a mentor-type relationship where I
can work with someone more experienced. If anyone has any leads or would like
to chat, I'd be much obliged!
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pnichols104](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pnichols104)
[https://github.com/pnichols104](https://github.com/pnichols104)

~~~
adamloving
I'll come back and post a link to the video afterwards. If I forget, email me
using freelance /at/ adamloving.com

------
thirdtruck
The Home Work podcast is a very useful resource for people working from home,
including freelancers: [http://5by5.tv/homework](http://5by5.tv/homework).
Been listening to it for over a year now.

~~~
adamloving
Thanks for the tip!

------
jmgtan
I just do both. I have my regular 9 to 5 with a big enterprise software
company, and when I get home I just work on my freelance projects.

As long as there's no conflict of interest (there's usually none since the
scope and scale are totally different), then it shouldn't be a problem.

The only issue is getting newer clients, currently I get projects/clients from
word of mouth or from former colleagues. Of course I would want to do this
full time since my regular job is mind numbingly boring, but it pays the
bills.

------
geekam
Is there any such thing as part-time freelancing? I have weekends and 2-3
hours a day that I can give. In total, I believe I can give about 20 hours for
sure but I am not sure if that's something people like. What are your views on
this?

------
rietta
I've been a freelancer and now an agency owner for years now; in fact my
entire career. I will gladly check into the Hangout if I can while in route to
the Atlanta Ruby Users' Group meetup.

~~~
adamloving
Thanks @rietta!

------
dmak
The biggest reason I am not freelancing right now is I need a visa sponsorship
(Tokyo), and I enjoy the company of other skilled employees and the occasional
banter.

